
Slate Star Codex has been deleted - tossAfterUsing
https://slatestarcodex.com/
======
Tenobrus
An extremely avoidable tragedy. I can't imagine why NYT wouldn't be flexible
about this, they have countless articles about a wide variety of people
(actors/performers, other authors with pen names, people with chosen names for
a variety of personal reasons, etc) in which they respect the subject's
wishes. It seems so arbitrary for them to refuse in this case.

~~~
drak0n1c
There’s an unfortunate trend of journalists at large outlets gleefully
throwing their weight around and being unnecessarily vicious in their
treatment of smaller media entities and blogs they perceive as ideological
opponents.

NBC was the main entity prodding Google to deplatform Zero Hedge and The
Federalist. Similarly there was CNN’s threatened doxxing of meme makers that
targeted the brand, and how unified large media were in supporting the
internet-wide deplatforming of Alex Jones.

